

Math for Machine Learning (2009) [pdf] - vonnik
https://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~hal/courses/2013S_ML/math4ml.pdf

======
mrdmnd
This is more of a primer on "the first two years of college mathematics" than
a primer for Machine Learning, honestly. Still, not a bad resource.

------
whage
It would really be helpful if such mathematical papers included the
pronounciation of those greek (or whatever made-up) letters at least once when
they are first used.

------
jmmcd
Is there a version including the figures?

------
wnoise
Typo: the second requirement for pseudo-inverses should be Adagger A Adagger =
Adagger, not A.

------
blazespin
nice, but: "probability is currently left off"

~~~
stdbrouw
Two good probability cheat sheets (not primers, though) are

[http://matthias.vallentin.net/blog/2010/10/probability-
and-s...](http://matthias.vallentin.net/blog/2010/10/probability-and-
statistics-cheat-sheet/)

[https://github.com/wzchen/probability_cheatsheet](https://github.com/wzchen/probability_cheatsheet)

